# 1-Cent-Überweisung wird zum Kettenbrief



## Newsfeed (26 November 2009)

Ein Kettenbrief mit einer Warnung vor dem massenhaften Missbrauch von Girokonten hat es bis in Polizei-Pressemitteilungen geschafft. Doch die Ursache ist ein Einzelfall.

Weiterlesen...


----------

